# Info par produktiem >  Siemens S200 un tā programmatūra

## Jurgjis

Vai kāds var aši izstāstīt, kas nepieciešams lai varētu nolādēt siemens S200 kontrollera programmu, kāds vads, kāds softs un kā ar softu to pareizi izdarīt?
Lieta tāda ka sistēmu izveidojuši kautkādi ašā darba darītāji...iekārta nedarbojas, paši netiek galā un šobrīd jau ir nosvīduši aiz apvāršņa. Turklāt analogo izeju blokam 232-OHB22-OXA0 izeju ledi deg sarkanā krāsā, šķiet kāds errors...

----------


## wiks

> Vai kāds var aši izstāstīt, kas nepieciešams lai varētu nolādēt siemens S200 kontrollera programmu, kāds vads, kāds softs un kā ar softu to pareizi izdarīt?
> Lieta tāda ka sistēmu izveidojuši kautkādi ašā darba darītāji...iekārta nedarbojas, paši netiek galā un šobrīd jau ir nosvīduši aiz apvāršņa. Turklāt analogo izeju blokam 232-OHB22-OXA0 izeju ledi deg sarkanā krāsā, šķiet kāds errors...


 _
Siemens Step7_. 
Ja dabūsi softu, tad arī sapratīsi kā nolādēt progu, ja, protams, tā nebūs _pasword potect_ (ko parasti dara 99% gadījumu).

----------


## Girts

Lai tiktu gala ar siemens simatic s 7-200 tev vajag siemens kabelis no ebay.  com vai usb tas pec tavas izvelnes pieejamir abi  Softu vari palugt man ja pats atrodi kadu failu uploades saitu.vai nopirkt no kinieshiem

----------

